# DraftSight Review



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to check this out when I have some free time.


----------



## schuft (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks kinda overkillish to me. On the other hand it's available on Linux, which is rare, so I'll give it a try.


----------



## Amateurwoodworker (Aug 17, 2011)

This can be overkill if you complicate things, but if you just have fun with it and use it to the degree you need, it can be one of your most powerful tools!


----------



## Yannick (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you share any of the drawings you did with it? I mean something related to a woodworking project you built.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ryan, have you found that draftsight is better to use for 3d modeling than sketchup? If so, you also mention that your favorite is solidworks….. is that a free program also?

I already have autocad but as you know, 3d with autocad is a pain…..so how would you compare draftsight to solidoworks to sketchup ?

thanks…..Gene


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

So, does that mean it's "like" Autocad? As in, if you know Autocad, you'll be able to breeze right into this and churn out drawings immediately?

Oh, and way to be diplomatic: "Autocad costs money". That's like saying Niagara Falls is wet. ;D


----------



## Amateurwoodworker (Aug 17, 2011)

*@Yannick* Here are a few of the projects I've been working on:

This is a coffin I built for work with a false bottom to hide weapon caches

This is my main project right now

*@majeagle1* So there isn't any confusion, *SolidWorks* is a 3D drafting program, whereas the other two are not. Here are a few examples of finished, rendered projects done with *SolidWorks*:

My carving kit carrying case 

Detail picture

Random shadowbox that I've actually changed quite a bit in the woodshop.
So *SolidWorks* is amazing for presentation, but it is expensive if you don't have an educator's license. There are free versions that you can request from the company, but they are watermarked so you cannot use them for business purposes.

*@JJohnston* When I say it's "like" *AutoCad*, I mean it's exactly the same. They run off of the same open-source programming.

Hopefully I answered all of the questions to the desired degree!


----------

